# A different kind of Importation question (I already own an R33)



## V_Langs_R33 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey everyone!

was doing some googling and came across this forum so I figured I'd ask my question.

I originally hail from Albany, NY and I will be moving to Maine eventually. I am currently in the Island of St. Kitts and Nevis and the proud owner of a 1997 Nissan R33 GTS-25 4 door. My original plan was to just drive it for a year and then sell it before I came back to the states in 2013.

However, I have fallen in love with the damn thing and don't want to let it go. I've been doing some research and read the NHTSA release about the skyline and found that luckily my car was manufactured in the accepted date range, so that's a bonus. 

It also said the J.K. technologies was the only company that knew everything needed to properly convert it. I paid just under 3g for the car so if i have to pay 2-4k to convert it, I won't be upset. But do you guys think that if I have them do the conversion I'll be all set?

I really just don't want the thing confiscated when I come back home.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you read this article at Nico Club?: (in place of the "********" put in one word "www.Nico Club")

********.com/archives/the-facts-about-nissan-skyline-importation-into-the-united-states-1.html


----------



## cackyy (Jan 23, 2011)

I know this thread is 2 months old, but from that nico club link, does that mean that we can legally own a 99' r34, and drive it on the street?


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

NICE YOUR QUESTION. I THINK YOUR OWN an R33 CAN CHANGE FOR YOUR GETTING FACILITY MORE.


----------

